# Compatible wireless phone adapter?



## clivegriffiths (Feb 24, 2002)

Okay, my TiVo is now housed in a room without a phone line. Ive been trailing a lead through the house for weeks to keep it updated, but I need to find a permanent solution. I dont want to go down the route of a wireless card and opening up the TiVo, etc, so I was thinking of a wireless phone adapter, like http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=97658&C=Maplin&U=SearchTop&T=wireless phone&doy=21m4
Or http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-All-SV1550-Wireless-Extender/dp/B000MRZM4U

Now on reading some of the reviews for these products, it seems some of these work fine with the likes of Sky boxes, but not always Sky+ or Sky HD, so I'm wondering whether they are okay to use with TiVo? Does anyone have one of these type of products running fine with their TiVo?


----------



## chimaera (Nov 13, 2000)

That Maplin one looks like a differently branded version of the one I used for years, which worked fine.


----------



## clivegriffiths (Feb 24, 2002)

chimaera said:


> That Maplin one looks like a differently branded version of the one I used for years, which worked fine.


what brand is yours? I'm inclined towards this RTX http://www.amazon.co.uk/RTX-Wireless-Phone-Jack/dp/B000QGJH3Y/ref=pd_sbs_ce_title_1 specifically because of the paragraph in the 'Product Description' which states :-

_"The telephone jack uses DECT technology from RTX in a special configuration, enabling modem signals to be transmitted at speeds of up to 56 Kbit/s based on the V.34 and V.90 standards. This was not possible with DECT in a normal configuration, but with RTX as the unrivalled leader in DECT, we have been able to expand from the standard 9 Kbit/s to 56 Kbit/s."_

Not sure what it means, but sounds good  .. of course the upside of using Maplin is that I could I guess take it back if it doesn't work, not so easy with a Marketplace trader on Amazon.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

I have previously used an older model All-In-One device.

It worked well with the TiVo once I had modified the dial-up string but it never worked with the Sky box.

I have now switched the TiVo to do the daily call over the internet. The Sky box gets plugged in once a month via a very long cable to the downstairs phone socket...


----------



## clivegriffiths (Feb 24, 2002)

speedyrite said:


> I have previously used an older model All-In-One device.
> 
> It worked well with the TiVo once I had modified the dial-up string but it never worked with the Sky box.
> 
> I have now switched the TiVo to do the daily call over the internet. The Sky box gets plugged in once a month via a very long cable to the downstairs phone socket...


What do you mean by modifying the dial-up string?


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

clivegriffiths said:


> What do you mean by modifying the dial-up string?


I think I had to put something like this in the dial prefix:

,,08081050005,

Phew! It took a bit of finding but have a look through this:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/44658-1.html

The internet route works much better for me, it's faster and doesn't tie up the phone line...


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

clivegriffiths said:


> What do you mean by modifying the dial-up string?


Ah, well if you look at this thread:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44658

you will see the history, but to shortcut to the answer go to page 11. Basically if you are usign a cordless telephone extension you need to add a command in the dialling prefix menu.

HTH


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Why are these units using the mains to communicate with each other if they're DECT based? Isn't DECT a wireless technology, so why hasn't someone invented a way to connect a STB to a DECT module which integrates wirelessly (truly wireless, no wires - mains or otherwise) with an existing DECT phone system? A true DECT based system would need only one unit per room, and none of the extension units would need to be located near the master socket as this would be connected to the DECT "base" unit.

I get the impression this Maplin/Amazon "DECT based" "wireless extension" is just snake oil and no better than the old Phonex from 6-7 years ago... and these things will apparently knacker any ADSL broadband too, and won't work with Powerline ethernet either so have incredibly limited appeal.

I really wish someone would invent a true DECT-based extender for use with set top boxes... anyone seen one?


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

My old Phonex was advertised as wireless (not DECT) - but I think they meant wireless in terms of no trailing wires rather than wireless as in radio!

I just remembered why I ditched it in favour of daily call via internet (apart from getting a cachecard). It did indeed clash with my Devolo powerline networking kit.

I think BT used to do a DECT extender but it only worked with one of their modems, if I recall correctly.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

speedyrite said:


> I think BT used to do a DECT extender ...


But the rated speed was very low.


----------

